# Vistenkarten



## Angel of Pain (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

ich bin neu hier habt bitte verständnis für die fragen das is etwas neuland für mich  ich bin dabei eine hp für meine gilde zu machen ich bekomme aber diese vistenkarten nicht ins forum ist das vom forum abhänig oder ist das egal also bei blasc steh ich drin vistenkarten kann ich mir auch aussuchen habe das auch mit dem text probiert also nach meinem beitrag im forum einfach den diesen text eingeben ist das falsch bitte helft mir mal aber irgendwie kommt da kein bild von der karte könnt ihr mir das bitte mal erklären wie das genau geht 

danke schon mal 

mfg


----------



## Laîn1 (2. Juni 2006)

Also ich habe das Problem,dass mein Herold nicht merh Updatet. Wollte mal wieder nen update machen und jedesmal wenn ich auf "Daten an Herold  senden" klicke stürzt das Programm ab. " Keine Rückmeldung"

Neuinstalliert, Firewall aus etc habe ich schon alles ausprobiert


----------



## Rookie (2. Juni 2006)

Laîn schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Problem,dass mein Herold nicht merh Updatet. Wollte mal wieder nen update machen und jedesmal wenn ich auf "Daten an Herold  senden" klicke stürzt das Programm ab. " Keine Rückmeldung"
> 
> Neuinstalliert, Firewall aus etc habe ich schon alles ausprobiert



dir würd ich sagen du hast den falschen thread erwischt, versuchs hier mal...

@Angel of Pain

auch wenn ich nicht so die ahnung von foren hab, wo genau möchtest du denn die visitenkarten angezeigt bekommen?
für gewöhnlich reicht es wenn du den link unter der visitenkarte kopierst und in ein post oder in die signatur einfügst,
aber ich glaub dazu gibt es ne option dass man bilder im forum anzeigen lässt oder nicht, man möge mich berichtigen falls nicht ^^


----------



## Siralinde (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich finde erst gar nicht diesen Link zum Visitenkartenerstellen - wo finde ich den?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (3. Juni 2006)

auf der blasc seite nach deinem charakter suchen, sobald du sein profil ansiehst siehst du oben verschiedene läufer,
wie zb: rezepte, fertigkeiten, talente und zu guter letzt visitenkarten,
einfach draufklicken, eine beliebige karte anklicken und den darunter erscheinenden link kopieren...


----------

